# Installation error with VMware



## Ahmed El Gohary (Aug 27, 2015)

I've installed FreeBSD 10.2 on VMware and the installation stuck when it's on the ports section







The installation started at 5:00 a.m. and now its 11:42 a.m.!


----------



## talsamon (Aug 27, 2015)

I think nobody would wait so long. Stop the installation and try it new. Sometimes the next try works without problems, and you never find the reason. The installation of the base packages needs a maximum of twenty minutes on an average "modern" pc. Maybe you have a damaged .iso. Try it again, and look for error messages (maybe it is something with VM)  or download a new image.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 27, 2015)

Note that you can populate the ports tree after the whole installation process if you run `portsnap fetch extract`

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## talsamon (Aug 27, 2015)

And fetch sources with svn.


----------



## wisdown (Aug 28, 2015)

+1 for corrupted .iso file or memory problems. I have FreeBSD 10.2 running on VMware Workstation 11 in Linux/Windows without problems, and on ESXi too as DNS and NTP servers.

In the previous menu do not set active:

Source
Ports

If you get the install without problems, log as root and then:

```
portsnap fetch extract
freebsd-update fetch install
```

This will give you the ports updated.

Then install devel/subversion:

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/subversion
make config-recursive install clean
```

Then download the source after install:

```
svn checkout http://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/10.2.0 /usr/src
```

So you have now both updated, src and ports, instead the outdated from .iso


----------



## teo (Aug 29, 2015)

Are the restrictions of your Windows 10 to VMware.


----------

